# Bpc Haunted walkway Buford ,GA



## dd_richart1 (Aug 9, 2014)

The #1 Halloween Event in your community, the BPC Haunted walkway serves as a main event at BPC's Fall festival! For more information, visit bpchauntedwalkway.weebly.com


----------

